# Fenster beim Mauszeiger



## A-Lien (10. Dezember 2001)

ich würd gern auf meiner homepage so n kleines infofenster am mauszeiger aufpoppen lassen wenn ich über buttons fahre.
ich möchte dabei aber keine layer benutzen.
sowas gibts doch bestimmt auch als java script oder??


----------



## Quentin (10. Dezember 2001)

wer suchet der findet, zum beispiel das hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8579

oder noch besser: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8622

have fun


----------



## A-Lien (10. Dezember 2001)

was hastn du bei der suche eingegeben?

ich hatte da nix gefunden,aber thx!


----------

